# برنامج استخراج البن كود ورقم حفرالمفتاح الخاص بموديلات السيارات كيا وهوينداى جميع الموديلات



## waleedmarawan (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
توفر بفضل اللة علينا 
برنامج استخراج البن كود ورقم حفرالمفتاح الخاص بموديلات السيارات كيا وهوينداى جميع الموديلات القديم والحديث 
وللتاكد من عمل البرنامج 

لناخد كمثال 
طريقة استخراج البن كود لرقم الشاسية kmhdt41b9bu205775 للسيارة هيونداى النترا - 2011

على الرابط الاتى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW6cVf9az5Q​طريقة استخراج البن كود لرقم الشاسية kmhdg41c6cu389216 للسيارة هيونداى - النترا2012
على الرابط الاتى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNPOAY78J40

طريقة استخراج البن كود لرقم الشاسية knagm4114b5114944 للسيارة كيا اوبتيما 2011
على الرابط الاتى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxPoH8hYWN0&noredirect=1​للاتصال والاستفسار 
على الارقام الاتية 

01201773414 و 01006046282 من داخل مصر 
00201201773414 و 00201006046282 من خارج مصر ​


----------

